# Slooooow Sunday



## nodakoutdoors.com (Feb 27, 2002)

With Saturday's warm weather, I had a feeling that a cold Sunday would be tough...and it was.

Fished a small perch lake east of here and only 1 perch, with very little movement below. We didn't stay mobile so banked on the first spot we setup on.

Fished Audubon from 4:30 - 7 and only pulled up 2 small walleyes at the NE end.


----------



## Bauer (Sep 29, 2005)

Sat in the ice house at Totten Trail from 4-7 both sat. and sunday and was EXTREMELY slow both days. Saturday left us with empty hands, and sunday brought 2 12" eyes. and a 4" perch.


----------



## BenelliBlaster (Mar 17, 2002)

Once Hustad left the lake on Sunday the bite turned on. Ended up leaving the lake at 8:30 with our limit of 15 inchers. :lol: :lol:

Just Kidding, The lake was real slow and left last night with only a single walleye in the pail.


----------



## deafishunt (Feb 5, 2005)

last Friday my friend and I went NorthEast Audubon lake and set up clam then quickly caught 4 eyes under 13 inches for ten minutes that's it all we caught then dead hours... very slowly


----------



## Norm70 (Aug 26, 2005)

Chris, BennelliBlaster told me you were out at the same perch lake i was last sunday. I actually had alot of bites. They must have been really small cuz i tried everything. Could not land any. I bet i had 20-30 bites in about 3 hrs. I think i was fishing on the same side as you, i had a clam jr. w/ a blazer beside it. I was pretty immobile too. was listen to the bronco lose.


----------



## nodakoutdoors.com (Feb 27, 2002)

Norm70 said:


> Chris, BennelliBlaster told me you were out at the same perch lake i was last sunday. I actually had alot of bites. They must have been really small cuz i tried everything. Could not land any. I bet i had 20-30 bites in about 3 hrs. I think i was fishing on the same side as you, i had a clam jr. w/ a blazer beside it. I was pretty immobile too. was listen to the bronco lose.


Was it a maroon blazer? There was one that setup about 200 yards from us. We were in my Black Chevy (actually brown...pretty dirty) and the Frabill TriPlex.


----------



## Norm70 (Aug 26, 2005)

yep that was me. that was about the 10 th spot i had tried that day. the wind came up and i wasn't going to sit outside like i did in the morning. I am suprised you didn't get anything i was out there earlier in the day, and there was 3 fish traps set up right where you guys were and they did pretty well.


----------

